
Apple killed the 12-inch MacBook - onewhonknocks
https://www.engadget.com/2019/07/09/apple-killed-the-12-inch-macbook/
======
Nextgrid
This makes me very sad. The 12-inch MacBook has been my daily driver for more
than a year now and I can't imagine myself going back to anything else.

~~~
Marsymars
Same. I really don't know what I'll do now. I really don't want a fan in any
of my devices, or a heavier device than the 12" MacBook, but require a macOS
device.

------
Mindwipe
A shame in a way. There was plenty wrong with the 12" MB - the terrible
webcam, horrible keyboard, bad reliability (mark my words, an extended
warranty programme due to the USB-C controller blowing the logic board is
imminent), the single port and the lack of a T2 chip nowadays. But it was also
a fanless ultraportable with a compact footprint that was superlight, and
Apple doesn't have anything like that in the range any more.

If there was an 11" Air (which should be a 12" Air anyway considering the
bezel size) then it would make a bit more sense, but it still wouldn't be
fanless.

Sigh. Hopefully to be replaced with something better, but it's been a long
time since I thought anyone with any sense was calling the shorts on the
Macbook line. Hopefully we don't get some ARM monstrosity.

------
atrilumen
I really enjoyed mine, keyboard included. I rocked it until it died and rarely
needed more power for web dev.

I miss it! I don't think anything else competes with that form factor. I
carried it in a little sling bag _just big enough for it_, and was content to
keep it with me always. Like nothing. I tried maintaining that habit with my
new Pixelbook and a backpack, but alas; that shit is too bulky for me now.
Thanks, Apple. You ruined me there.

RIP 12" Macbook <3

------
finchisko
I remember people criticizing apple when introducing new air, that it's
product line is mess. Now, after discontinuing 12" macbook (which overlaps
with new air quite a lot), people cry about how they'll miss it.

Steve Jobs, 1997 WWDC quote is adequate here: "You can please some of the
people, some of the time".

~~~
kalleboo
My only problem with it was the naming. I had people ask me for buying advice
assuming the "air" MacBook was the one that made compromises in order to be
smaller and lighter, when that was the non-Air MacBook.

What the heck did "Air" mean?

------
rak00n
Does that mean MacBooks will stop getting updates in 5 years and won't be
supported?

~~~
bwbw223
Well- I have a 6 year old MacBook Air that gets updates...

------
prvc
Does not bode well for the future of ARM Macs

~~~
gumby
Why? Would you mind elaborating?

